# Favorite Pro??



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Todd Richards


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Terje' old school no one even comes close... And I would have to add the great Craig Kelly. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Terje' old school no one even comes close...


wow how could i forget about him he kicks ass


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Danny Kass, being from my local mountain.. Lucas Magoon, who's style of riding is sick..Hana Beaman cause I would like to bang and of course myself, who without i wouldnt be able to ride :laugh: oh yeah and my girl who got me snowboarding.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Nicolas Mueller - because the dude has a lot of soul for the sport. 

David Carrier Porcheron - For ripping natural features.

Oh, and just for inspiration sake Tommy Czeschin whose riding got me interested in the sport and I started out on a Nidecker Smoke because he was riding Nidecker.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Jp walker.
Gus engle.
Jeremy Jones.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Jussi, because he has the cleanest backside 180s!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a few favs I cant choose between

JP Walker
Eero Ettala
Jeremy Jones
Markku Koski
Andreas Wiig
Simon Chamberlain


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

it depends on th type of riding. but for natural features I go with terje. and for street you can't go wrong with jeremy jones.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Terje,
Nicolas Mueller,
Gigi Ruef

I just love how they ride...absolutely fantastic! I'm not a big fan or park/street as you can tell from the above names . Not hatin though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Who is that guy, I can't think of his name... He's in First Descent and he outrides the avalance...

he is the bomb, I think its Travis something...

Also Terje


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

T-Rice because he's pushing the sport to a whole new level...

Not pro anymore, but Travis Parker because he seems to have a good attitude towards life...

And Stian Solberg for style...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Terje and Travis Rice...


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

im surprised more people havnt said travis rice. he is a whole new breed of pro snowboarder and has definitely pushed the sport to new levels 
i also like simon chamberlin his style is so buttery


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

Terje
JP Walker
Jeremy Jones
Andreas Wiig


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

New rippers I respect.
Scotty Vine
Marcus Stephens (this kid showed me a lot before he blew his back up)
T. Rice because he's a robot
MFR she kills it
Danny Larsen because he's so metal it hurts

Old school rippers
Todd Richards because he's almost 40 and still throwing down
JP Walker because he did it his way
Mikey Leblanc because he can jib a Tobbogan like nobodies business
Peter Line and Kevin Jones these guys straight up gave us a lot of the tricks today
Tara Dakides because she's still holding her own along with Janna Meyen

Super Mega Oldschool rippers
Shaun Palmer because he came out of retirment and tore his Achilles in half but will still go to the olympics
Damian Sanders and Chris Roach they gave us the west coast skate style
Jeff Brushie because he's Jeff Brushie
Terje for being the first of the Scanner invasion

Anyone from the Whiskey series of movies those guys made me the person I am today and I salute them for that.

I know I left a bunch of my influences out and I feel bad for that.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Simon Chamberlain.
Scott Stevens.
Gus Engle.
Brett Butcher.
Pat Milbery.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Terje
Travis Rice
Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Shaun White. Haha jk prob Jeremy Jones


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

lopro said:


> Nicolas Mueller - because the dude has a lot of soul for the sport.
> 
> YouTube - Nicolas Mueller


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

JP Walker, TJ Schnieder, Lauri Heiskari, Travis Rice, Darrel Mathis, Wille Yli-Luoma, Kass before he went ghetto, Jon Kooley, Eero Ettala, Eero Niemela, Jordan Mendenhall, Joe Sexton, Eddie Wall, Jeremy Jones, Heiki Sorsa, and yes Shaun White, but only in the 2005 US open, that was the last and only time I saw him incorporate style into his run, and he looked good...and I appologize to any of the other pros I support and forgot to mention. They're in no particular order too, just the order I thought of them

Edit: I knew I forgot some. Pat Milbery, And Mikey LeBlanc. Dude got bored hurting himself on a snowboard so he decides to strap a binding to a tobagon and drop cornices, insane.
And anybody that can get epic on a no-board, that takes some balls.

All the legends as well, Kelly, Terje, Salasnek, Guch, Roan, Roach


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

MFM, LNP, andreas wiig, anti autti, danny kass and most favorite travis parker. his style is so unique


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

eero ettala


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Torsein Horgmo or Halldor Helgason...Both have the best style and most difficult tricks in snowboarding.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

1.First off, *Shaun White* has done more for snowboarding than anyone else period so haters can go f*ck themselves, just be thankful to Shaun for the publicity, money, and attention hes pushed to the sport of snowboarding, and the graciousness he shows. Or don't, nobody gives a shit what you idiots say about his "style", because MILLIONS of people love him, and hes become rich while improving the sport. Oh yeah, and DOUBLE MCTWIST 1260s are pretty fuckin legit  Shaun White FTW! 
YouTube - Shaun White double mctwist 12

2.The FRENDs are amazing too
**Mason Aguirre*- His style is so dope, hes a really nice guy, and is so underrated. Watching this guy do hot laps at Mammoth is effing inspiring
**Kevin Pearce*-An absolute beast when he drops in, perfection and technique rivaled only by Shaun, and sometimes hes worlds past Shaun. We all know how sick his run at last year's X-games pipe finals was Get better Kev, we want to see you back on top of the podium!
**Danny Davis*-Loud and obnoxious, but steezy and stylish to the max. Super friendly, chill guy who crushes double corks with STYLE, something few(if any) can do. When his back is healed, expect big things from him

3.*Lucas Magoon*-I've met him a few times, and hes annoying as sh*t, pretty immature and rude, and acts like some ******-wannabe gangster...BUT, goddamit if he doesnt absolutely DANCE with his board on any kind of metal, wooden, or concrete surface. Watching him jib is like watching Jordan in his prime; just beautiful to see in fluid motion and absolutely incomparable :thumbsup:

4.*Halldor Helgasson*- I've literally only seen this kid in a couple of movie parts but to have such a wide range of jibbing, jumping and buttering skills at that age is amazing. Not too many 16 year olds who can spin frontside 10s AND throw a switch back 270 onto back lip, 270 out...I hope to see more of this kid in the future.

5.*T-Rice*. We all saw _Thats It Thats All_. 'Nuff said


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> 5.*T-Rice*. We all saw _Thats It Thats All_. 'Nuff said


That movie is so sick. I might watch it again now cause you mentioned it..


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

feel good said:


> Who is that guy, I can't think of his name... He's in First Descent and he outrides the avalance...
> 
> he is the bomb, I think its Travis something...
> 
> Also Terje


I know this thread is old, but it has been revived and since I just watched First Descent, I'll leave a comment. It's Travis Rice. The guy is freaking insane! Also in this movie is Hanna Teter, Terje, Shaun White and many others. Great film. Check it out if you haven't. Oh, and I love Peter Line, and Mikey LeBlanc. I'm old like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

for back country and big shit
T. Rice - need i say more?
Eero Nimela

For jib/park/everything lol
Scott Stevens - does things i never imagined on a snowboard
Jesse Burtner- same ^

scott and jesse do some pretty progressive stuff, i think they deserve some more recognition than they are getting. keep it real


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

Ross Powers
Terje
Jamie Lynn & his method
Antti Autti
Victoria Jealouse
Tara Dakides


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Terje
Romain de Marchi
Gigi Ruf


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Victoria Jealouse and Natasza Zurek :thumbsup:


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Jamie Lynn
Todd Richards
Terje
Peter Line
Travis Rice
Devun Walsh


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

antti autti
scotty lago
gigi ruf


----------



## IrideVA (Feb 9, 2010)

eero ettala 
halldor helgason 

and lucas magoon for sure


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

chris bradshaw cause he's too steezy
scott stevens cause he's too much (and too local (mass riders where you @?))

and
trav rice because he's too nice.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

in no particular order and cause i cant decide...
Muller
Eddie Wall
Chamberlain
Landvik
Rice
Tortsein

and obviously terje


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Scott Stevens for his creativity and MFM for his style


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

the guy that influences me the most is Travis Parker. that guy is style cat supreme. watch the flick "After Lame" and you'll see. styleeeeeeeeee


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

How can anyone call Chris Bradshaw a pro? Ive seen him do one trick that actually impressed me and who the fuck care if he's "steezy". There are way more deserving riders out there who could be pro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Eero Ettala....try and watch "Tracking Eero" tv show/documentary on Hulu or whatever. Awesomeness on full display.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Jp walker and Danny Kass.I respect whites pipe skills, but not something I'm really interested in ya know?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Travis Rice, Eero Ettala, Terje Haakonsen, Tyler Chorlton


----------

